# my pups



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are some photos of my whippet ups taken last week when they were 11 weeks old

First the girls

Amber









Bella









Jude









Maggie Mae









and the boys

Simba









William









Dexter









Alfie









and lastly Blue


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

They are soooo cute.
I love sighthounds (greyhounds being my favorite,followed by whippets).
I met my first pair of whippets only last week! They are not common here.

Do you breed?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh they are so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous colours,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics lovely looking pups


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

awww, lovely looking pups there.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely pup very nice pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very nice little pups


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

709Juggalette said:


> They are soooo cute.
> I love sighthounds (greyhounds being my favorite,followed by whippets).
> I met my first pair of whippets only last week! They are not common here.
> 
> Do you breed?


Hi I only breed a litter if I want a puppy to show for myself 3 of these pups are staying with me Amber Bella and Simba. William is staying with us until the end of July when he will be going to his new home. Alfie and Blue have already gone to their new families and Jude Maggie Mae and Dexter are still waiting for new homes. The parents are Owen and Tegan who are on my avatar

I have 2 greyhounds also William and Button


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh I like Amberthe rest are lovely too though


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww they all look lovely! Can I have Simba pweeease?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are all lovely but I would choose Amber at this stage - shes just has that something about her


----------

